# Baby had her first taste of McDonalds :o)



## winbig82

Hi all - Just got back from shopping and decided to get a McDonalds - My LO ate 3 chips and had a bit of my milkshake and she LOVED it :) Definitely takes after her mum xxx


----------



## hollie87

Fantastic, we take lo every week for a meal, would you believe she can polish off a large fries winbig82?! Xx


----------



## babbalove

Hmmmmmm.... I'm saying nothing.:dohh:


----------



## dwl

Is this a joke?


----------



## winbig82

No way!! I doubt it will be long before my LO can Hollie - KFC for us next week :) xx


----------



## amymarx

Seriously? can of worms is all i can say.........


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I was wondering whether this is a joke too. If its for real OP, you're a brave lady.


----------



## andella95

I think the milkshake would bother my poor LO's tummy. :-( She doesn't do well with dairy yet.


----------



## KatieB

henrysmumkaz said:


> I was wondering whether this is a joke too. *If its for real OP, you're a brave lady*.

:rofl:


----------



## mummy2be...

This has to be a wind up, for sure.... Or if it isn't a wind up its probably a good thing b&b is down for a few hours tonight! Lol


----------



## AP

Why does it have to be a joke? Looks like people are just waiting to jump! :nope:

And if it is, well just playing into it I guess :shrug:


----------



## amymarx

LOL at the amount of ppl viewing the thread just because of the title!


----------



## Emmy1987

mummy2be... said:


> This has to be a wind up, for sure.... Or if it isn't a wind up its probably a good thing *b&b is down for a few hours tonight! *Lol

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!


----------



## cissyhope

Bizzare :haha: if its for real i think the OP needs to be educated :haha: i think its a joke! or just to get a reaction :thumbup: BC does not change


----------



## 1stTimeAround

hahahahahha your actually not alone my boy had some chips and a nugget today too.:thumbup:

HE LOVED THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

did get him an orange juice but mummy drank that lol x


----------



## Neko

I was only wondering why McDonalds was selling chips. Then I remembered those are Freedom fries! :winkwink:


----------



## staralfur

That's...an interesting choice.


----------



## mummy2be...

Emmy1987 said:


> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> This has to be a wind up, for sure.... Or if it isn't a wind up its probably a good thing *b&b is down for a few hours tonight! *Lol
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!Click to expand...

According to the fb page it's down from 7pm-11pm gmt


----------



## mummy2lola

Awww well done baby,I just purée my burger and fries and then mix the shake with puréed apple pie,she likes that when she's not eating pizza xx


----------



## xsadiex

i let jasper lick the salt off my fingers ;)


----------



## Kristin52

holy crap! so many people viewing.


----------



## Neko

mummy2lola said:


> Awww well done baby,I just purée my burger and fries and then mix the shake with puréed apple pie,she likes that when she's not eating pizza xx

You feed your baby purees? :dohh:


----------



## Emmy1987

mummy2be... said:


> Emmy1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> This has to be a wind up, for sure.... Or if it isn't a wind up its probably a good thing *b&b is down for a few hours tonight! *Lol
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!Click to expand...
> 
> According to the fb page it's down from 7pm-11pm gmtClick to expand...

Damn..... I'd better find something else to occupy my time other than reading about babies eating mackies (Daisy had a big mac today btw...)


----------



## Clo

Deleted. posted in wrong thread...doh!


----------



## ezbabydust

Stop being judgemental shes posted an experience which has made her and her lo happy today. Weather you agree or not with it--Nothing nice to say to the op then zip it. Gosh some snidey ladies on this forum, sick of reading these horrible posts and seeig the sarcastic smiles.


----------



## mummy2lola

Neko said:


> mummy2lola said:
> 
> 
> Awww well done baby,I just purée my burger and fries and then mix the shake with puréed apple pie,she likes that when she's not eating pizza xx
> 
> You feed your baby purees? :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol I actually just spat my drink everywhere,that tickled me....round of applause me thinks lol xx


----------



## Kristin52

So many people jump way to fast down people throats. 
It's a shame.


----------



## babycrazy1706

:dohh: at how bitchy this forum is getting!!!

and :grr: that bnb is down tonight!! Xx


----------



## cissyhope

Kristin52 said:


> So many people jump way to fast down people throats.
> It's a shame.

 dont want to start any thing but what do u mean? i think every one is joining in the fun of this silly thread!


----------



## darkangel1981

Anyone else really craving a McD's now?? lol


----------



## Neko

mummy2lola said:


> Neko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2lola said:
> 
> 
> Awww well done baby,I just purée my burger and fries and then mix the shake with puréed apple pie,she likes that when she's not eating pizza xx
> 
> You feed your baby purees? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I actually just spat my drink everywhere,that tickled me....round of applause me thinks lol xxClick to expand...

I have a magic bullet (the kind that blends things perverts) and now I'm wondering how a pureed apple pie would taste in a vanilla milkshake.


----------



## Wobbles

mummy2be... said:


> This has to be a wind up, for sure.... Or if it isn't a wind up its probably a good thing b&b is down for a few hours tonight! Lol

Love this answer .... :lol:


----------



## cissyhope

darkangel1981 said:


> Anyone else really craving a McD's now?? lol

 i wouldnt mind a burger king!


----------



## joshiesmum

Nothing wrong in a big old maccy d's xxx


----------



## Amelia Pond

My lo prefers kfc but I have to chew it up for her first! Ha ha ha ha


----------



## babycrazy1706

lol @ 55 people viewing this thread!!! :haha:


----------



## darkangel1981

cissyhope said:


> darkangel1981 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else really craving a McD's now?? lol
> 
> i wouldnt mind a burger king!Click to expand...

OMG don't lol we don't have one near us...


----------



## Kristin52

cissyhope said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> So many people jump way to fast down people throats.
> It's a shame.
> 
> dont want to start any thing but what do u mean? i think every one is joining in the fun of this silly thread!Click to expand...

some of the rude responses, I see the humor in it. 
I have the weirdest sense of humor, but as of late there's so much bitchy-ness going on, and it shows in this thread too.


----------



## Mum0709

Mmmmmm Mcdonalds!!


----------



## babycrazy1706

i soooo want a maccy d's right now!!


----------



## Kristin52

cissyhope said:


> darkangel1981 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else really craving a McD's now?? lol
> 
> i wouldnt mind a burger king!Click to expand...

i HEAR THEY'RE MAKING A BACON SUNDAE?!


----------



## mummy2lola

Neko said:


> mummy2lola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2lola said:
> 
> 
> Awww well done baby,I just purée my burger and fries and then mix the shake with puréed apple pie,she likes that when she's not eating pizza xx
> 
> You feed your baby purees? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I actually just spat my drink everywhere,that tickled me....round of applause me thinks lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have a magic bullet (the kind that blends things perverts) and now I'm wondering how a pureed apple pie would taste in a vanilla milkshake.Click to expand...

Oooo yeah I'd give it a go.maccy threads always gets me craving them.that was my craving in pregnancy,damn I have no will power at all xx


----------



## mummy2be...

Kristin52 said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> So many people jump way to fast down people throats.
> It's a shame.
> 
> dont want to start any thing but what do u mean? i think every one is joining in the fun of this silly thread!Click to expand...
> 
> some of the rude responses, I see the humor in it.
> I have the weirdest sense of humor, but as of late there's so much bitchy-ness going on, and it shows in this thread too.Click to expand...

I think everyone just thinks its a wind up because even If she did give her baby McDonalds, her baby is only 4 months old..... So it's obviously just to get a reaction and everyone's joining in with the silliness :)


----------



## staralfur

Neko said:


> I have a magic bullet (the kind that blends things perverts) and now I'm wondering how a pureed apple pie would taste in a vanilla milkshake.

You should try putting chicken nuggets in a chocolate milkshake. It's delicious! For real.


----------



## stepmum

anyone else clock watching?


----------



## mummy2be...

mummy2lola said:


> Neko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2lola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2lola said:
> 
> 
> Awww well done baby,I just purée my burger and fries and then mix the shake with puréed apple pie,she likes that when she's not eating pizza xx
> 
> You feed your baby purees? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I actually just spat my drink everywhere,that tickled me....round of applause me thinks lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have a magic bullet (the kind that blends things perverts) and now I'm wondering how a pureed apple pie would taste in a vanilla milkshake.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo yeah I'd give it a go.maccy threads always gets me craving them.that was my craving in pregnancy,damn I have no will power at all xxClick to expand...

Half a coca cola, half a vanilla milkshake- blend it now, thank me later ;)


----------



## cissyhope

Kristin52 said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> So many people jump way to fast down people throats.
> It's a shame.
> 
> dont want to start any thing but what do u mean? i think every one is joining in the fun of this silly thread!Click to expand...
> 
> some of the rude responses, I see the humor in it.
> I have the weirdest sense of humor, but as of late there's so much bitchy-ness going on, and it shows in this thread too.Click to expand...

 you just cant take it serious though hun,i do think its all a wind up,all sillyness and BC is bitchy with sleep deprived hormonal women mixed with the internet :haha:


----------



## mummy2be...

stepmum said:


> anyone else clock watching?

Ha me!!!!!


----------



## Kristin52

mummy2be... said:


> mummy2lola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2lola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2lola said:
> 
> 
> Awww well done baby,I just purée my burger and fries and then mix the shake with puréed apple pie,she likes that when she's not eating pizza xx
> 
> You feed your baby purees? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I actually just spat my drink everywhere,that tickled me....round of applause me thinks lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have a magic bullet (the kind that blends things perverts) and now I'm wondering how a pureed apple pie would taste in a vanilla milkshake.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo yeah I'd give it a go.maccy threads always gets me craving them.that was my craving in pregnancy,damn I have no will power at all xxClick to expand...
> 
> Half a coca cola, half a vanilla milkshake- blend it now, thank me later ;)Click to expand...



I do this. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## babycrazy1706

its just a joke people...... surely!! chill out!!! :haha: Xx


----------



## 1stTimeAround

last post? 
just had a mcDs why i find this thread HILARIOUs....

im clockwatching looool :smile:


----------



## mummy2be...

Who gets the last post before were all thrown into an evening of boredom!


----------



## stepmum

eeek 3 minutes past


----------



## andella95

But it will only be midafternoon for me....what will I do?!


----------



## babycrazy1706

well it's 19.04 and i'm still here!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy2be...

19:05 and still posting!


----------



## 1stTimeAround

19.04pm in the baby club mcdonalds thread :)

now 19.05pm sice i typed above lol x


----------



## HayleyZahra

Clock Watching lol

Its about time we all get off and go and be mums instead of sitting around on here

xxxx


----------



## stepmum

whats going on?? we're all still here (clearly going for the title of last word) :haha:


----------



## babycrazy1706

i'm glad this thread was started so i had some warning about the shut down. lol Xx


----------



## mummy2be...

Back off- that titles Mine! ;)


----------



## DLA

bummed out, didn't know the site will be down. It's only 2pm here!!


----------



## andella95

12:08 here! and time for lunch!


----------



## mummy2be...

Lol at 78 viewing!


----------



## stepmum

9 minutes past :smug:

:shhh: maybe admin can't see us all still here :haha:


----------



## mummy2be...

Is anyone else reminded of the friends episode where joey and chandler get free porn and they daren't turn it off incase they loose it.....


----------



## DLA

mummy2be... said:


> Is anyone else reminded of the friends episode where joey and chandler get free porn and they daren't turn it off incase they loose it.....

seriously just LOLed! Yes!


----------



## stepmum

mummy2be you're making me try and think of witty things to say to get the last word but you're beating me everytime I post :haha:


----------



## babycrazy1706

wait.... or is that a joke too??!! lol :haha:


----------



## HayleyZahra

How many diff names are there for a fanny? lol


----------



## babycrazy1706

has anyone actually seen it written somewhere that its closing down or are we all just gullable!!?? :rofl: Xx


----------



## babbalove

maybe it's 19.00 american time the site is shutting down? because the threads say its around 12.30 ish, even though i'm in the UK.


----------



## stepmum

mummy2be... said:


> Is anyone else reminded of the friends episode where joey and chandler get free porn and they daren't turn it off incase they loose it.....

Haha BnB is our porn :rofl:


----------



## stepmum

it's on FB 7pm GMT til 11pm GMT


----------



## 1stTimeAround

still here.........


----------



## 1stTimeAround

maybe its the FB site lol :)


----------



## LittleBoo

Disgraceful. My child will NEVER eat at McDonalds! 




He prefers Burger King.


----------



## hayz_baby

LittleBoo said:


> Disgraceful. My child will NEVER eat at McDonalds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He prefers Burger King.

Ahahaha i always say this to my oh.. Im to classy for maccys.. Splash out on bk for me :)
ahh yhis thread made me lol.. Read a couple of posts when it first came up and i was like oooh but was on my way home.. Then cudnt get on and had to amuse myself *shock* during thr MANY adverts during bgt.. So have i jus snuk on its only half nine.. Teeheee


----------



## hayz_baby

27 viewers lol!!!!!!


----------



## darkangel1981

Im still craving it ladies lol


----------



## staralfur

I spent that whole two hour maintenance period thinking about McNuggets.


----------



## Braven05

Joking aside, I for real gave my LO the insides of some nuggets (a few bites) on Sunday and on Monday evening those pieces of chicken came out in her poop whole and undigested lol...never again


----------



## darkangel1981

Braven05 said:


> Joking aside, I for real gave my LO the insides of some nuggets (a few bites) on Sunday and on Monday evening those pieces of chicken came out in her poop whole and undigested lol...never again

you have cured my craving!! lol thank you!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ew. I was just think I fancy a maccys. Not anymore. 

My dh dips his fries in his milkshake. Yak!


----------



## stepmum

:cry: I didn't know we were back up and running.


----------



## puddycats

Shud try the new mcflurry, choc chip brownie, its so nice


----------



## bumpy_j

i like smearing a chicken nugget across my lips when i'm short of lipbalm, nom


----------



## mrs.amillian

Ummmm chips.

I wonder if I can get OH to go out on a maccy d's run? Off to flutter my eyelashes . . .


----------



## bbyno1

Just read the 1st 2 pages..I hate Mcdonalds threads. Jokes or not.


----------



## babycrazy1706

You're tellin me ive waited til 11pm to get back on bnb and you girls were back on at 9.30!! What a waste of a night!!
Sales of macD's have gone up tonight anyway! Xx


----------



## blhanson1

bumpy_j said:


> i like smearing a chicken nugget across my lips when i'm short of lipbalm, nom

Hilarious and disturbing all at the same time!


----------



## jenniferttc1

I don't see the harm in a small mcdonalds meal every now and then, but I def. would not be giving my LO mcdonalds at 4 months old :0 
Giving them foods like that at 4 months is a hot topic on BnB in general....throw in fast food with it and it will turn into WWIII :rofl:


----------



## mummy2be...

jenniferttc1 said:


> I don't see the harm in a small mcdonalds meal every now and then, but I def. would not be giving my LO mcdonalds at 4 months old :0
> Giving them foods like that at 4 months is a hot topic on BnB in general....throw in fast food with it and it will turn into WWIII :rofl:

This is why I think it's purely to get a reaction. McDonald and early weaning- the 2 things that guarantee a riot on here and she's combined the two..... Or if she is giving her 4 month old McDonald's I think she seriously needs educating


----------



## jenniferttc1

mummy2be... said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> I don't see the harm in a small mcdonalds meal every now and then, but I def. would not be giving my LO mcdonalds at 4 months old :0
> Giving them foods like that at 4 months is a hot topic on BnB in general....throw in fast food with it and it will turn into WWIII :rofl:
> 
> This is why I think it's purely to get a reaction. McDonald and early weaning- the 2 things that guarantee a riot on here and she's combined the two..... Or if she is giving her 4 month old McDonald's I think she seriously needs educatingClick to expand...

Thats what I figured after reading, I wanted to post incase it got closed :haha: 
Havent seen the OP so figured it must have been! lol


----------



## babycrazy1706

HayleyZahra said:


> How many diff names are there for a fanny? lol

huh??? I am missing something? Macdonalds/fanny. I cant see the resemblence!! Lol. Xx:dohh::dohh:


----------



## alette

Why should anyone on here give a s*** about how someone else wants to raise their child??


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Totally got McDonalds for lunch after seeing this!


----------



## vintage67

But if you lay a McDonald's burger and fry in front of a *6 month old,* that's Baby-Led-Weaning, right, right? Right?:haha:


----------



## LockandKey

McDonald's makes me sick to my stomach, as does every other fast food joint, I have my IBS to thank for that, needless to say we never go, but while I was preggo, I craved McFlurries all the time. Personal choice, the amount she had in the womb is the most she is ever going to have


----------



## addie140910

Mmmmm.... I like french fries dipped into a chocolate shake or a strawberry shake. : ) And Everyone who is being rude back off. She gave her baby McDonalds and it made her baby happy and made her happy that her baby was happy, that is a good experience (happy baby and happy mommy) not one to fight about.


----------



## steph.

Braven05 said:


> Joking aside, I for real gave my LO the insides of some nuggets (a few bites) on Sunday and on Monday evening those pieces of chicken came out in her poop whole and undigested lol...never again

Hmm i wonder if it would come out undigested in my poop. I could eat loads and not put on weight :thumbup:


----------



## LockandKey

anyone ever watch "Super Size Me?"


----------



## MizzDeeDee




----------



## sherylb

Wow, this is unreal. I can't believe you gave that crap to your baby.


----------



## painted_pony

Why on earth would you give a four month old that disgusting and fattening food? Wow. I can't believe some people these days. No wonder why we have so many obesity issues in society.


----------



## Finny88

Wow a 4 month old eating gross fast food. I told my OH about this post has he was shocked. We agreed no McDonald's for our LO. I don't want to predispose him to being overweight


----------



## SiberianLover

Oh jeez...freaking relax. If it isn't your kid, butt out. Don't like it...the don't feed it to your kid. I'm sure everyone who is so self righteous is a perfect parent, of course.

It's not like someone posted their kid is living off of french fries for crying out loud. The amount of people who just LOVE to judge others on here blows my mind. I rarely come here anymore because of everyone on their high horse.

Worry about yourself, for God's sake.


----------



## redstiletto

Maybe OP is joking? I sure hope so...


----------



## honey08

must be some sort of SICK joke, cos this isnt right, 4mth olds shouldnt be eating chips at ALL let alone where there frm , sort your heads out / buy a weaning book or something cos you totally going the wrong way with it :nope:


----------



## TheNewMrs

Im pretty sure this thread was just to display exactly how judgemental we as mothers really are. Which was certainly achieved coz I thought to myself "poor kid" then i thought to myself "well it's actually none of my business if he wants to feed her kid dogfood, until it's posted on a forum for public response. In that case I think "well, you did invite my opinion do here it is"

But yea I mean a good ole fruit bag woulda done fine....


----------



## andella95

TheNewMrs said:


> I*m pretty sure this thread was just to display exactly how judgemental we as mothers really are.* Which was certainly achieved coz I thought to myself "poor kid" then i thought to myself "well it's actually none of my business if he wants to feed her kid dogfood, until it's posted on a forum for public response. In that case I think "well, you did invite my opinion do here it is"
> 
> But yea I mean a good ole fruit bag woulda done fine....

I have the same thought.


----------



## tina3747

As long as you licked the salt off first....


----------



## andella95

My husband makes McDonald's fries. Well, he sorts & trims the potatoes and then watches them go by on conveyor belts at various stages of production. So my baby will have one, just to teach her what daddy does.


----------



## Mindy_mini

Serious post or not, damn you all!

I've not been interested in mcdonalds all pregnancy now I've been thinking about some salty fries since 2.30 am!


----------



## Ilikecake

My god I want a double cheeseburger!! Such a good job it's the breakfast menu otherwise I'd be walking to get one now :haha:


Also some of the replies on here are just horrible, why do people care so much what a lady they have never met is feeding her child. Who gives a bloody crap...no one is asking you to feed your child it!
She wasn't asking for judgement or opinions. She was just simply sharing hers/Los new experience.


----------



## mummy2be...

Because if you notice her ticker her baby is four months old, and feeding a four month old
McDonald's is wrong an stupid- so people are going to judge

BUT I still think this thread is entirely to get a reaction and cause an arguement.


----------



## addie140910

mummy2be... said:


> Because if you notice her ticker her baby is four months old, and feeding a four month old
> McDonald's is wrong an stupid- so people are going to judge
> 
> BUT I still think this thread is entirely to get a reaction and cause an arguement.

Or maybe her ticker is stuck lol. I was 20 weeks pregnant for about 4 or 5 weeks before I realized that my ticker wasn't moving lol


----------



## tina3747

mummy2be... said:


> Because if you notice her ticker her baby is four months old, and feeding a four month old
> McDonald's is wrong an stupid- so people are going to judge
> 
> BUT I still think this thread is entirely to get a reaction and cause an arguement.

if you look at her previous posts you'll find a few days before she was worried about her friend giving her LO a lick of ice cream that shed damaged her so I think she's trying to wind everyone up . And in true baby club style.... It's worked!!!!!

I


----------



## mummy2be...

tina3747 said:


> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> Because if you notice her ticker her baby is four months old, and feeding a four month old
> McDonald's is wrong an stupid- so people are going to judge
> 
> BUT I still think this thread is entirely to get a reaction and cause an arguement.
> 
> if you look at her previous posts you'll find a few days before she was worried about her friend giving her LO a lick of ice cream that shed damaged her so I think she's trying to wind everyone up . And in true baby club style.... It's worked!!!!!
> 
> IClick to expand...

Plus she hasn't actually posted since her op.


----------



## Ilikecake

mummy2be... said:


> Because if you notice her ticker her baby is four months old, and feeding a four month old
> McDonald's is wrong an stupid- so people are going to judge
> 
> BUT I still think this thread is entirely to get a reaction and cause an arguement.

Yes it's "wrong" but it is HER child, no one is forcing you to feed your child a McDonald's. :shrug:


----------



## xcharx

Good old baby club, full of judgmental perfect mums!


----------



## mummy2be...

Ilikecake said:


> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> Because if you notice her ticker her baby is four months old, and feeding a four month old
> McDonald's is wrong an stupid- so people are going to judge
> 
> BUT I still think this thread is entirely to get a reaction and cause an arguement.
> 
> Yes it's "wrong" but it is HER child, no one is forcing you to feed your child a McDonald's. :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm sorry- I'm not going to have the arguement with you that many have had before on this forum because 1. It's all been said before and 2. It's what she wants and I'm not going to be a puppet for a wind up merchant with nothing better to do


----------



## Ilikecake

mummy2be... said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> Because if you notice her ticker her baby is four months old, and feeding a four month old
> McDonald's is wrong an stupid- so people are going to judge
> 
> BUT I still think this thread is entirely to get a reaction and cause an arguement.
> 
> Yes it's "wrong" but it is HER child, no one is forcing you to feed your child a McDonald's. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry- I'm not going to have the arguement with you that many have had before on this forum because 1. It's all been said before and 2. It's what she wants and I'm not going to be a puppet for a wind up merchant with nothing better to doClick to expand...

I wasn't arguing with you, I was having a discussion in general :dohh:


----------



## tina3747

Ilikecake said:


> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> Because if you notice her ticker her baby is four months old, and feeding a four month old
> McDonald's is wrong an stupid- so people are going to judge
> 
> BUT I still think this thread is entirely to get a reaction and cause an arguement.
> 
> Yes it's "wrong" but it is HER child, no one is forcing you to feed your child a McDonald's. :shrug:Click to expand...

You honestly never look at someone and think WTF?!?!

Someone smoking in a car with kids in, obese kids tucking into mac d's, a woman smacking a child in the middle of a supermarket?? 
It's human nature to be concerned about children, it may never be my child or that I'd do it to mine... Doesn't stop me thinking 'what the hell are you doing'!!

I don't think the chip would kill the baby... Just not apropriate and although I think this thread is a wind up, I always judge when I see or her something like this... Makes you wonder what will be next. My husbands eyes popped out a 1 yr old munching on a gregs pasty in its pushchair the other day!! He obviously doesn't go into town as much as me!!


----------



## Ilikecake

tina3747 said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> Because if you notice her ticker her baby is four months old, and feeding a four month old
> McDonald's is wrong an stupid- so people are going to judge
> 
> BUT I still think this thread is entirely to get a reaction and cause an arguement.
> 
> Yes it's "wrong" but it is HER child, no one is forcing you to feed your child a McDonald's. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You honestly never look at someone and think WTF?!?!
> 
> Someone smoking in a car with kids in, obese kids tucking into mac d's, a woman smacking a child in the middle of a supermarket??
> It's human nature to be concerned about children, it may never be my child or that I'd do it to mine... Doesn't stop me thinking 'what the hell are you doing'!!
> 
> I don't think the chip would kill the baby... Just not apropriate and although I think this thread is a wind up, I always judge when I see or her something like this... Makes you wonder what will be next. My husbands eyes popped out a 1 yr old munching on a gregs pasty in its pushchair the other day!! He obviously doesn't go into town as much as me!!Click to expand...


Everybody judges, it's human nature :shrug: but unless that child is in danger (about to be really hurt) then no I won't say anything. It's not my place to tell someone else how to parent. I parent my way, other people parent completely differently. It's not down to me to tell someone they're feeding their child crap. My child eats healthy enough so I don't give a crap what joe blog is feeding her child.


----------



## babycrazy1706

xcharx said:


> Good old baby club, full of judgmental perfect mums!

exactly this!!!
Always on their high horses!
Good old baby club!! XX


----------



## DippyTink

Maybe mcdonalds wasn't the best choice for a young baby BUT some of these replies are so so rude !! 
I've been working in childcare for nearly 10 years and you learn pretty quick that every body parents differently and even though, you may not agree with their decisions, you have to take it with a pinch of salt (!). 
Yes, give advice and information, but I think a lot of people in baby club 'forget' that it's a real person behind the post and that a lot of the replies can be hurtful. 
Being a parent isn't the easiest of jobs all the time, but being mean to each doesn't make it any easier ! 

Sorry mini -rant over !! x


----------



## andella95

Isn't anyone going to post some research studies about how dangerous this is?

eta: what gets me is when people talk about how they judge a parent for bringing an obese child to mcdonalds...when really it's no different than bringing ANY child to mcdonalds...which for all they know happens once or twice a year...


----------



## londonangel

DippyTink said:


> Maybe mcdonalds wasn't the best choice for a young baby BUT some of these replies are so so rude !!
> I've been working in childcare for nearly 10 years and you learn pretty quick that every body parents differently and even though, you may not agree with their decisions, you have to take it with a pinch of salt (!).
> Yes, give advice and information, but I think a lot of people in baby club 'forget' that it's a real person behind the post and that a lot of the replies can be hurtful.
> Being a parent isn't the easiest of jobs all the time, but being mean to each doesn't make it any easier !
> 
> Sorry mini -rant over !! x

Well said


----------



## hayz_baby

Imo.. I thibk if certain ppl have read this post they wud of 1 realised it was more than likely a joke wind up etc 2 wud of realised tht alot of people on here were havin a bit of fun.. I found this thread quote refreshing... Finally one were we all dnt break dowm amd vall each other the worse mothers somce ever!!! Sorry pressed enter to early.. Certain ppl need to take a.bit of a chill pill.. Learn if u havnt got.n e thing noce to say dnt say it weather it is in a public place or not there is never a situation where it is ok to insult others jus say a constructive criticism and thts it. Motherhood is difficult enough without the whole world against you


----------



## Ilikecake

What time does the breakfast menu stop and they switch over to the normal food?

I really bloody want a cheeseburger :rofl:


----------



## HayleyZahra

My mum was in the supermarket the other day with this old man she takes care off, and she saw a little girl around 2yrs old walking around on her own and she walked out off the supermarket outside into the car park! So my mum went over and grabbed her and took her back inside and went to a member off staff, than the parents came over worried sick crying, and my mum said "I found her walking outside on her own, no1 even took any notice, i was the only one that picked her up and bought her back inside to the staff" The parents were so happy to have there child back the mum said she only picked something up of the shelf than she was gone! She started thanking my mum for rescuing her!
Anyway this old man she looks after started shouting at the poor mum "Have u ever heard of rains" and started moaning at her, like thats the last thing she needs im sure she was scared senseless and learnt her lesson!

Do you think that was right off him to be so judgemental to this women?
Or do you think people should keep them thoughts to them self?
My mum was really angry that he started shouting at that women!

This thread made me think off what i wrote above, YES we know mc donalds is the worst choice off food, and so many times when i go in them places its full off familys and kids, i see kids aged 1 upwards eating it! But who are we to judge them for it, people dont come over to you in mc donalds and moan at you for feeding children that crap, so why on bnb it has to be any diff!
I swear some people just love getting into arguments on here! You all seem to think you have the best parenting skills in the world so why dont you PROVE that and go and look after your child instead off sitting online all day long thats hardly what i call parenting But who am i to judge!
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

Half the people who say they don't do this and that on here probably do anyway!


----------



## andella95

I always had such high standards and swore my kid would never get any of that crap....I have since lowered my standards.


----------



## Natsku

I have a confession to make. I am a bad mother :( My baby has never had macdonalds - she is missing out :( Please don't judge me :cry:



I think I'll take her to Hesburger instead, its much better :)


----------



## Ilikecake

andella95 said:


> I always had such high standards and swore my kid would never get any of that crap....I have since lowered my standards.

Snap. A lot of the stuff I said I'd never do...I did. I said he'd never had McDonald's but I will happily admit that in the last month he has had one, it was only a few chips and a mouthful of my burger but it was still something I said I'd never do.

Makes me wonder now how many people were sat there judging and how many went home and jumped straight on their computers and made a thread about what a bad mum I am :haha:


----------



## tina3747

andella95 said:


> Isn't anyone going to post some research studies about how dangerous this is?
> 
> eta: what gets me is when people talk about how they judge a parent for bringing an obese child to mcdonalds...when really it's no different than bringing ANY child to mcdonalds...which for all they know happens once or twice a year...

Because its most likely the reason they're obese in the first place..... As you said, it might only be once or twice a year...., they also might be stuffing thier faces every day with it!!! 

Anyway.... I'll bore off this thread now...


----------



## hayz_baby

Oh and btw... Im sooooo gna have a maccy ds for lunch they start serving food at half 10


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah has had a few happy meals to herself (yes im not joking) i don't see the big deal.


----------



## tina3747

bbyno1 said:


> Half the people who say they don't do this and that on here probably do anyway!

Mine will at some point, just not at 3 months!!!!:haha:


----------



## bump#1

Oh gosh this is hilarious. I find it quite funny. This thread proved a point really - Baby Club is now nothing more than superior mums passing judgment...bravo! God I miss pregnancy club...

Anyway my Lo had a chicken nugget and 3 chips salt licked off at 7mths - wan't that fussed. Things in moderation. You start making food taboo and that when bad eating habits occur.


----------



## hayz_baby

Defo agree.. Lo has had chips with salt suked off.. My child eats healthilythose 5chips? Will.not make him obese xx


----------



## puddycats

Yes it her child she can do what she wants n no one should judge her, but if this is a wind up then she needs to grow up n not post a thread in which people are going start havin rants at each other n sayin true baby club style, were silly for falling for it n the poster is immature for acting like she's in high school n.out to get a reaction.

But seriously try the choc chip brownie is really nice xx


----------



## Ashlee B x

Haha this made me chuckle!

In the mcdonalds where i live they dont salt the chips anymore u do it yourself lol. duno why i just said that...

Anyways... lol my son actually LOVES a macdonalds lol. we get him one every now n then as a treat :thumbsup: he clears the lot (a happy meal of corse) but only coz he wants the toy :haha: 

I no this was probly made as a joke thread but the heck it made me laugh :D oh n i cudnt care less if she did give her child a macky's lol i eat in there so why wud i judge other people in there???


----------



## Pinky12

I think regardless if it is a joke or not, this thread proves a lot.

I have been on this site for a bit and have a TTC thread and a pregnancy thread. Since having my little girl I have never felt so unwelcomed by baby club. Just because I don't post a lot with a certain group of people means that people don't bother to respond to me! I asked for genuine advice when my little girl was born and rarely got it, yet you "adults" jump on someone for their choice of food they give to their child. 

If she wishes to feed her child that then so be it. Why don't yoh actually all remember why you came onto this site to start with and that was to get support and help others. 

Needless to say the only reason I come on this site now is to talk to the lovely people I met whilst going through my journey and baby club is the last place I would ask for advice.


----------



## Ilikecake

Pinky12 said:


> I think regardless if it is a joke or not, this thread proves a lot.
> 
> I have been on this site for a bit and have a TTC thread and a pregnancy thread. Since having my little girl I have never felt so unwelcomed by baby club. Just because I don't post a lot with a certain group of people means that people don't bother to respond to me! I asked for genuine advice when my little girl was born and rarely got it, yet you "adults" jump on someone for their choice of food they give to their child.
> 
> If she wishes to feed her child that then so be it. Why don't yoh actually all remember why you came onto this site to start with and that was to get support and help others.
> 
> Needless to say the only reason I come on this site now is to talk to the lovely people I met whilst going through my journey and baby club is the last place I would ask for advice.


Sorry you've been ignored before Hun :hugs: I tend to only stick to certain areas of the forum now :flower:


----------



## Frooty

This thread is making me hungry for mcdonalds :|


----------



## babyhopes2010

haha very funny


----------



## cissyhope

I wish these people would stop being judgemental about the judgemental comments :haha: 
seriously think this thread is a joke,however if its not then i feel sorry for the 4 month old bub involved,yes its not my concern but i cant help the thoughts that go on in my head :wacko: Irl i would never go up to a mum and say i feel sorry for your bub eating a macd but i would be thinking it! i cant help it! call the "thoughts police"!!! i dont particulary like macdonalds full stop for any one but for a 4 month old with a brand new little digestive system,giving them all that crap and salt? well i really dont think its very kind thing to do but that IMHO :winkwink:


----------



## smiler123

Our little one has a mcds as a treat every now and again, as long as its in moderation there's no problem! Excuse me for not puree making, fresh soup making and making every 'healthy' meal from a baby cookbook :)


----------



## stepmum

Hell Oliver has had a taste of a Sayers sausage roll when I was out and about a few weeks ago, if everyone had the same judgements as some of the people on here then I was probably killed with icy looks and didn't even notice. :haha:

Last night for tea he had chicken dippers :shrug: he ate 2 of them and a happy star potato shape! He then had fresh fruit for afters. It's all about moderation :thumbup: His diet is usually 95% fresh fruit, protein, good carbs and fresh veg, we actually need fat in our diet to survive..so long as it isn't excessive and is well balanced I don't see the harm.

Oh and this will really earn me brownie points (excuse the pun!:haha:) but he's had birthday cake....AND NOT HIS OWN! He munched on some of his cousin's two weeks ago. I have no problem with this. I'm comfortable with what he eats the rest of the time. I don't want him to develop bad relationships with food.

By the way my post is 100% serious and I really don't care what anyone thinks anymore. I also don't concern myself with how someone else feeds their child.


----------



## Leopard

Um unless it was a healthy piece of lettuce from the maccas caeser salad...


----------



## darkangel1981

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/398266_200274690086541_115853131862031_320619_1173949805_n.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

:rofl:


----------



## Cassie123

darkangel1981 said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/398266_200274690086541_115853131862031_320619_1173949805_n.jpg

Wow! that is the face my LO makes when I give her Guinness. 

Remember: Guinness is good for you!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Some of the things op have been called in this thread are disgraceful! Honestly what kind of spiteful example do we set for our babies? You can be honest without being so mean. 

My son isn't eating yet but when he's weaned I'll give him chips or cake or chocolate. I want him to have a good balanced diet. Mostly healthy with lots of fresh food, but I think there needs to be a balance, at a partyge can have cake, at Easter he can have chocolate etc.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

McDonald's is fine as a treat. God I could count on one hand the amount of times we had a McDonald's when I was a kid, and each time I thought I had died and gone to heaven lol we really appreciated it. These days going to McDonald's can be the norm and I think that's sad :(
What really bugs me is when you see a parent tell their child they can't have the toy until they have eaten all of their happy meal, practically forcing every chip down them Ha. 
I'd be happier if Lottie didn't eat the whole lot :haha:

I do think it's a treat that should wait until lo is a couple of years old too but I couldn't care less if someone else gives it their child younger!


----------



## Emma&Freya

Personally I dont want Freya to have McDonalds until a few years but thats my choice. :)


----------



## AP

Why does Baby Club have to come to this every time? 
Perhaps we could concentrate on posters who are in real need of advice


----------



## BabyBoo36

stepmum said:


> Oh and this will really earn me brownie points (excuse the pun!:haha:) but he's had birthday cake....AND NOT HIS OWN! He munched on some of his cousin's two weeks ago. I have no problem with this. I'm comfortable with what he eats the rest of the time. I don't want him to develop bad relationships with food.

Me too. It was Freya's keyworker at nursery's birthday, and she gave all the LO's a tiny piece of chocolate cake to bring home. She had half of it, and I had the other half. She loved it and I've got a gorgeous piccie of her covered in choccy cake!


----------



## Leopard

A balanced diet requires cake and chips... Wait what?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Leopard said:


> A balanced diet requires cake and chips... Wait what?

Not what i said at all. But thanks for proving my point.

I said I want my son to have a good balanced diet (fresh fruit/veg good carbs protein etc) 

But there need to be a balance where in certain situations a bit of cake or a few chips will be fine by me.


----------



## Ilikecake

BabyBoo36 said:


> stepmum said:
> 
> 
> Oh and this will really earn me brownie points (excuse the pun!:haha:) but he's had birthday cake....AND NOT HIS OWN! He munched on some of his cousin's two weeks ago. I have no problem with this. I'm comfortable with what he eats the rest of the time. I don't want him to develop bad relationships with food.
> 
> Me too. It was Freya's keyworker at nursery's birthday, and she gave all the LO's a tiny piece of chocolate cake to bring home. She had half of it, and I had the other half. She loved it and I've got a gorgeous piccie of her covered in choccy cake!Click to expand...


I think my LO gets more cake/chocolate at nursery then he does at home. His nanny works in his room so he's always being given treats :dohh::haha:


----------



## princess_vix

:dohh:
Who gives a hoot who gives their child what?!

Really though why do fast-food chains always have to be dragged into threads and slated.

If you don't want to feed your child it fine don't,but if you do thats fine too and your decision.:nope:

Why does everyone feel they have to justify themselves by saying 

'Oh i wont feed my child mcdonalds for a couple of years but thats my choice'

:wacko:Great good for you but why feel you have to defend yourself..the way you talk makes it sound like people are feeding their child poison..

Get over it,it's food!!!!


----------



## lil star

i dont think ppl should be so judgemental yeah her baby is 2 young but its her choice even if she did do it... my lo has had a few chips from there its just a fried patato i heard that fat helps there brains grow dont know how true this is and thats not the reason i give her them ... also she eats a few chips at home every now and then and has had chocolate etc does this make me a bad mum just coz i let her eat them things :shrug: she also has healthy food ...a few chips or chocolate etc is not gonna make them obese and i thought babys needed fat in there diet to help them grow :shrug:


----------



## Emma&Freya

princess_vix said:


> :dohh:
> Who gives a hoot who gives their child what?!
> 
> Really though why do fast-food chains always have to be dragged into threads and slated.
> 
> If you don't want to feed your child it fine don't,but if you do thats fine too and your decision.:nope:
> 
> Why does everyone feel they have to justify themselves by saying
> 
> 'Oh i wont feed my child mcdonalds for a couple of years but thats my choice'
> 
> :wacko:Great good for you but why feel you have to defend yourself..the way you talk makes it sound like people are feeding their child poison..
> 
> Get over it,it's food!!!!

Because it is my choice?

I dont give a shit what other people feed there kids I only care about what my daughter eats


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I'm gonna go ahead and file this thread right under "who gives a damn".

I guess I just have better things to do then to e-worry about how many french fries you feed your kid. Would I agree with feeding a very young infant McDonalds? Probably not. Would I give a parent looks in public like they're walking down the street punching kittens in the face because they feed their kids McDonalds??? Definitely not. 

Not my pig, not my farm.


----------



## Frooty

Everyone has opinions and shouldn't be slated for giving them if people were confident enough with their decision they wouldnt feel the need to defend themselves IMO :)


----------



## stepmum

Not my pig, not my farm...love that! :haha:

Oh I've missed your words MD :winkwink:


----------



## babyfenway

Technically i shouldnt even been posting here but been stalking baby club to see whats coming!

Personally- i think people need to relax. If i want to feed my baby mcdonalds, I will feed my baby mcdonalds. Likewise people joking around are just having a laugh with their friends- there isnt much need to take that so seriously either.

I was given mcdonalds as a child. I didnt end up obese, i ended up developing anorexia. Aa long as your not stuffing big macs down their theoats everyday, i dont see the problem.

We all parent differently! We are never all going to agree 100%


----------



## Finny88

I think what bothers me the most is that her child is 4 months old. My LO will be 3 months on Monday and I have not thought to give him anything but hot cereal which I have mixed reviews on. The government funded food support program (WIC) told me not to give him anything but a bottle until 6 months but his doctor said he can have hot cereal at 4 months. I think harsh processed foods would be hard on his little tummy.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

But other people would say anything at all is too harsh for his tummy, and might judge you for giving him cereal. In another thread on another day people could be treating you how ops is being treated. That wouldn't be fair either because it's your baby and your choice x


----------



## Finny88

Lil_Pixie said:


> But other people would say anything at all is too harsh for his tummy, and might judge you for giving him cereal. In another thread on another day people could be treating you how ops is being treated. That wouldn't be fair either because it's your baby and your choice x

Exactly. I have not given him anything but formula as of now. He isn't ready. He doesn't seem interested in food well other than drinking a bottle. WIC told me that if I give him anything before 6 months that can predispose him to obesity.They are a little extreme but I wouldn't mind giving him cereal.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Frooty said:


> Everyone has opinions and shouldn't be slated for giving them if people were confident enough with their decision they wouldnt feel the need to defend themselves IMO :)

That's just a cop out that people use to justify attacking another person. 

I don't care how confident you are..if someone backs you in a big enough corner you'll come out swinging no matter how confident you are.


----------



## Frooty

Well maybe we all need to back away from the forum conflict and grow up a little :)


----------



## Ilikecake

MizzDeeDee said:


> Frooty said:
> 
> 
> Everyone has opinions and shouldn't be slated for giving them if people were confident enough with their decision they wouldnt feel the need to defend themselves IMO :)
> 
> That's just a cop out that people use to justify attacking another person.
> 
> I don't care how confident you are..if someone backs you in a big enough corner you'll come out swinging no matter how confident you are.Click to expand...

I agree, i'm very confident and happy with my choices but if someone attacked those choices I would "defend" myself despite knowing i've done nothing wrong.


----------



## stepmum

I agree actually, I said I don't care but I still wrote an essay style post :dohh:

I don't care at all, I've grew a thicker skin the older Oliver has gotten (toddler club is going to be a breeze!) but I do still feel the need to explain myself even though nothing anyone says will change my opinion or mind, it is strange.


----------



## Ruth 1980

Ha ha!! Yeah this thread is as real as Santa Claus and the tooth fairy ;)


----------



## winbig82

Sorry all - it was just a joke :) ive noticed how nasty people are since ive had my baby & purely did this thread to prove a point!!! If i want to feed my 4 month old mcdonalds its my choice......... If im beating the living crap out of her, fine jump down my throat - at the end of the day we all love our babies to bits and we are all in the same boat - no-one - and i mean no-one has a better child than anyone else and no-one is the perfect Mum........ Some are just better at googling than others!! :) As long as our babies are happy and loved whats the problem??? Lets turn this site back into the reason we joined in the first place - Somewhere to go for advice and support and not a bitchy parent contest xXx


----------



## mummy2lola

Now shhhh and go and eat ur maccys lol xx


----------



## Natsku

Well thanks to this thread I had to buy myself a burger today. I hope you're happy OP :growlmad:

Also, does anyone else have the same problem I have when eating a burger? - half the filling always falls out the other side when I take a bite. I look like an idiot eating it with mayo and salad all over the place :haha:


----------



## Ilikecake

Natsku said:


> Well thanks to this thread I had to buy myself a burger today. I hope you're happy OP :growlmad:
> 
> Also, does anyone else have the same problem I have when eating a burger? - half the filling always falls out the other side when I take a bite. I look like an idiot eating it with mayo and salad all over the place :haha:

I felt to poorly to go get one :cry: I feel deprived.


----------



## Natsku

Oh noes poor you! If it makes you feel better, mine was really tasty...


----------



## Emmy1987

Oh I need a burger!!!!

Haha I can only imagine what some ladies on here would say if they knew what my LO has had in her life!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Natsku said:


> Oh noes poor you! If it makes you feel better, mine was really tasty...

That's so mean :rofl:

I always always take te burgers apart and re build them before I eat em. My dh thinks I'm a right weirdo but at least they stay together when I do it.


----------



## darkangel1981

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/549248_313352188738830_126894987384552_718119_1502735779_n.jpg


----------



## 1stTimeAround

hahahahahahahaahahahaa ^^^^^^^^


----------



## MumToEva

Hee hee - funny thread! :)


----------



## ..katie..

this thread made me pee. thank you!!!


----------



## youngmommy2

Am I the only one who eats Mcdonalds for 3 meals a day so my right breast can taste like fries and my left can taste like a shake? Shit, my 2 month old aint complaining ;)


----------



## mrs.amillian

Natsku said:


> Well thanks to this thread I had to buy myself a burger today. I hope you're happy OP :growlmad:
> 
> Also, does anyone else have the same problem I have when eating a burger? - half the filling always falls out the other side when I take a bite. I look like an idiot eating it with mayo and salad all over the place :haha:

Lol I do this all the time!!! My bite sucks and I normally just grab the side of tue lettuce and tomato and pull it out all over my top grrrr!

I really want a Maccy D's!!!!!


----------



## Randianne

youngmommy2 said:


> Am I the only one who eats Mcdonalds for 3 meals a day so my right breast can taste like fries and my left can taste like a shake? Shit, my 2 month old aint complaining ;)

I would never! I prefer to drink nothing but tequila so that drinking my breast milk is more like taking a shot.

My baby likes to party!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Frooty said:


> Well maybe we all need to back away from the forum conflict and grow up a little :)

:shrug: You're the one calling people insecure and telling them to grow up.


----------



## Frooty

I didn't call anyone insecure was talking in general and yeah some people do need to grow up myself included sometimes :)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

youngmommy2 said:


> Am I the only one who eats Mcdonalds for 3 meals a day so my right breast can taste like fries and my left can taste like a shake? Shit, my 2 month old aint complaining ;)

Ha! Are you kidding? I'm surprised I didn't lactate Rocky Road on one side and Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough on the other.


----------



## honey08

Ilikecake said:


> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> Because if you notice her ticker her baby is four months old, and feeding a four month old
> McDonald's is wrong an stupid- so people are going to judge
> 
> BUT I still think this thread is entirely to get a reaction and cause an arguement.
> 
> Yes it's "wrong" but it is HER child, no one is forcing you to feed your child a McDonald's. :shrug:Click to expand...


were suppose2set exampls tho and always do our best of doing right:wacko:


----------



## jenniferttc1

mmmmm sausage egg and cheese mcgriddle! I bet haiden would love that one day!


----------



## honey08

jenniferttc1 said:


> mmmmm sausage egg and cheese mcgriddle! I bet haiden would love that one day!



well hes only a mth to wait :rofl:


----------



## jenniferttc1

honey08 said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> mmmmm sausage egg and cheese mcgriddle! I bet haiden would love that one day!
> 
> 
> 
> well hes only a mth to wait :rofl:Click to expand...

Sweettttt!:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## stepmum

Just revisting this thread and wondering why no-one picked up on the milkshake?? Dairy before 6 months. I don't know why but I find it amusing everyone was concerned with the chips :rofl:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Don't worry. Maccys milkshakes are mostly fat anyway


----------



## jenniferttc1

stepmum said:


> Just revisting this thread and wondering why no-one picked up on the milkshake?? Dairy before 6 months. I don't know why but I find it amusing everyone was concerned with the chips :rofl:

Cause everyone stopped reading after they read chips...:rofl: 
But seriously dairy didnt even occur to me haha:dohh:


----------



## Neko

Off to the mall. Buying my toddler an Auntie Anne's pretzel and a lemonade. :thumbup:


----------



## stepmum

Lil_Pixie said:


> Don't worry. Maccys milkshakes are mostly fat anyway

That's what I mean, they are probably worse than the chips anyway but as soon as everyone sees the word McDonalds it's like :trouble: aahh no fried spud!!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Neko said:


> Off to the mall. Buying my toddler an Auntie Anne's pretzel and a lemonade. :thumbup:

I like the cinnamon pretzels. Get her one of those.. the cinnamon lowers blood sugar so that will even it out.. just like when you drink Diet Coke instead of regular Coke :winkwink:


----------



## NC_Sarah

I'm not saying that I agree with the OP choice by any means (if it's even a real post) but shouldn't we all be able to come here without being judged so quickly? I've seen posts from so many ladies admitting that they've snapped and yelled at LO or other things similar to that and no one passes judgement and just says "everyone has their moments" (which is true, I'm not saying I don't agree). Maybe this is something her own parents did and she saw the first time out at McDonalds as a special experience and was excited to share.

I'm just saying, if we are all so quick to throw around comments and pass judgements this baby club is going to be a mess cause we all know we aren't all perfect


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Neko said:


> mummy2lola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2lola said:
> 
> 
> Awww well done baby,I just purée my burger and fries and then mix the shake with puréed apple pie,she likes that when she's not eating pizza xx
> 
> You feed your baby purees? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I actually just spat my drink everywhere,that tickled me....round of applause me thinks lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have a magic bullet (the kind that blends things perverts) and now I'm wondering how a pureed apple pie would taste in a vanilla milkshake.Click to expand...

Hang on... You blend perverts???
Good on ya!
Haha


----------



## Amygdala

winbig82 said:


> Sorry all - it was just a joke :) ive noticed how nasty people are since ive had my baby & purely did this thread to prove a point!!! If i want to feed my 4 month old mcdonalds its my choice......... If im beating the living crap out of her, fine jump down my throat - at the end of the day we all love our babies to bits and we are all in the same boat - no-one - and i mean no-one has a better child than anyone else and no-one is the perfect Mum........ Some are just better at googling than others!! :) As long as our babies are happy and loved whats the problem??? Lets turn this site back into the reason we joined in the first place - Somewhere to go for advice and support and not a bitchy parent contest xXx

I don't see your point. Fast food (including salt and dairy) at 4 months IS bad for a baby. If you were serious, people should tell you that you might be doing harm to your baby, because it's true. Not judging others is one thing but not pointing out something so obvious would be negligent. So I'm not sure what point you proved. :shrugs:

Also, I think these days being non-judgemental is way overrated. If you're doing harm to your child (take for example smoking/drugs/alcohol in pregnancy), then you should be told you're wrong by society, because otherwise your baby is defenseless. I mean, where exactly do we draw the line? Surely everyone agrees that it's our duty to not look the other way if a baby is beaten or abused. Yet everyone will also agree (I hope) that it's none of our business for example when your baby goes to bed. Isn't it natural that there's things in between that some people feel they should speak up about still? I believe that every baby should have the best start in life so I don't mind telling you that I'm against smoking around them, against drinking while pregnant, against feeding them crap that predisposes them to all sorts of conditions, against CIO, ... Amongst other things. If you think that having these principles and expressing them makes me "judgmental", then I'm sorry you see it that way. I think it shows I'm well informed and care about the well-being of babies (and people) in general, not just my own.


----------



## mrs.amillian

Neko said:


> Off to the mall. Buying my toddler an Auntie Anne's pretzel and a lemonade. :thumbup:

Are these bad??? I gave my nephew on on a shopping trip recently, he is nearly 3 though. He loved it!


----------



## mummy2be...

Op- I don't think you did this to prove a point, I think you did it to rt a reaction and start an arguement- and to me THATS nasty!


----------



## andella95

I think the point has been proven...people are judgmental of how others choose to parent, and if you aren't doing it the "right" way it's everyone's business to make sure that poster feels like utter crap. All of this in the name of "education" and "informing."

Baby club would be such an awesome place if people could come here for SUPPORT instead of getting criticized for their choices. A lot of the things people go crazy about are cultural issues, but there's always someone who has to come in and state how it's the wrong way to do things. If someone is asking for direct advice, that's one thing. But too often too many of us are treated like we are stupid because we aren't following "guidelines."

There are far too many wanna-be health professionals around who speak condescendingly to others because they don't do things by the "guidelines" and follow the rules. 

If you see a mother doing something that is truly, truly dangerous, there is a way to address an issue with tact and compassion, but that doesn't happen enough. 

Am I the only one who is sometimes afraid to ask a question in baby club because I don't want the drama and to be talked down to? Am I the only one who is afraid to ask about a weaning issue, because I'm afraid I'll get jumped on for using "crap" to feed them? Am I the only one who doesn't want to ask questions about formula because I don't want to be asked why I'm not breastfeeding or feel like I have to justify myself? Am I really the only one who feels this way?

Why can't we all just share stories about our babies and support each other?


----------



## Pinky12

I certainly don't see the OP as being nasty, she was proving a point. The other day someone came to you ladies for general advice and people jumped down her neck. It wasn't fair and was rather immature!

I agree that this site is meant to be about support and agree that I don't post on baby club because I am not interested in being told I'm not raising my child the right way. 

I think that maybe admin should look at the posts that keep on getting locked and look at what is being posted for it to be locked and if the same names keep on coming up then their profiles should be disabled. Just because it is text on a screen doesn't mean peoples words do not hurt.

This is not aimed at anyone in particular but I think people need to realise that many ladies who have just had their babies and are struggling turn here after getting support from TTC onwards, to be faced with things like this. It's a shame really


----------



## MumToEva

Pinky12 said:


> I think that maybe admin should look at the posts that keep on getting locked and look at what is being posted for it to be locked and if the same names keep on coming up then their profiles should be disabled. Just because it is text on a screen doesn't mean peoples words still do hurt.

Agreed! And I bet lots of others do too!


----------



## AP

These threads are tiresome. Like seriously. Nothing better to do than offer support no?


----------



## winbig82

I don't see your point. Fast food (including salt and dairy) at 4 months IS bad for a baby. If you were serious, people should tell you that you might be doing harm to your baby, because it's true. Not judging others is one thing but not pointing out something so obvious would be negligent. So I'm not sure what point you proved. :shrugs:

Also, I think these days being non-judgemental is way overrated. If you're doing harm to your child (take for example smoking/drugs/alcohol in pregnancy), then you should be told you're wrong by society, because otherwise your baby is defenseless. I mean, where exactly do we draw the line? Surely everyone agrees that it's our duty to not look the other way if a baby is beaten or abused. Yet everyone will also agree (I hope) that it's none of our business for example when your baby goes to bed. Isn't it natural that there's things in between that some people feel they should speak up about still? I believe that every baby should have the best start in life so I don't mind telling you that I'm against smoking around them, against drinking while pregnant, against feeding them crap that predisposes them to all sorts of conditions, against CIO, ... Amongst other things. If you think that having these principles and expressing them makes me "judgmental", then I'm sorry you see it that way. I think it shows I'm well informed and care about the well-being of babies (and people) in general, not just my own.[/QUOTE]

*********Im not against people telling other people they are doing something wrong - Its the way they tell them that angers me - Patronising and insulting - A bit like your comment really!********


----------



## Amygdala

winbig82 said:


> I don't see your point. Fast food (including salt and dairy) at 4 months IS bad for a baby. If you were serious, people should tell you that you might be doing harm to your baby, because it's true. Not judging others is one thing but not pointing out something so obvious would be negligent. So I'm not sure what point you proved. :shrugs:
> 
> Also, I think these days being non-judgemental is way overrated. If you're doing harm to your child (take for example smoking/drugs/alcohol in pregnancy), then you should be told you're wrong by society, because otherwise your baby is defenseless. I mean, where exactly do we draw the line? Surely everyone agrees that it's our duty to not look the other way if a baby is beaten or abused. Yet everyone will also agree (I hope) that it's none of our business for example when your baby goes to bed. Isn't it natural that there's things in between that some people feel they should speak up about still? I believe that every baby should have the best start in life so I don't mind telling you that I'm against smoking around them, against drinking while pregnant, against feeding them crap that predisposes them to all sorts of conditions, against CIO, ... Amongst other things. If you think that having these principles and expressing them makes me "judgmental", then I'm sorry you see it that way. I think it shows I'm well informed and care about the well-being of babies (and people) in general, not just my own.

*********Im not against people telling other people they are doing something wrong - Its the way they tell them that angers me - Patronising and insulting - A bit like your comment really!********[/QUOTE]

In what way do you find my comment patronizing or insulting? I don't think I offended or talked down to anyone, merely explained my point of view.


----------



## AP

Why is this thread allowed to carry on when clearly the OP knew it would cause controversy and people throwing out hurtful comments? There was no need for it really?


----------



## winbig82

But its ok to jump down the throat of someone who says something genuine that someone else doesnt agree with??


----------



## Natsku

I'm sure the thread will get locked soon enough.

But in the meantime, this thread inspired me to make homemade chicken burgers and chips for Maria's welcome home dinner :)


----------



## lepaskilf

What's wrong with Dairy for a young baby? Isn't that what formula is made out of?


----------



## MrsPOP

Amygdala said:


> against CIO, ... Amongst other things. If you think that having these principles and expressing them makes me "judgmental", then I'm sorry you see it that way. I think it shows I'm well informed and care about the well-being of babies (and people) in general, not just my own.

Being against CIO doesn't make you well informed, it just means you are against sleep training. People who do CIO aren't ill-informed if they do it correctly and safely, they've just chosen a different option to you. (I don't do CIO btw, tried it once and I didn't wish to continue but have no issue with ladies who do it the correct way).

Same with your signature telling ladies 'don't give up BF, it can be done!', I tried all those things you suggested but long story short it didn't work out much to my distress. I wasnt ill-informed about BF compared to you but it didn't work for me and did for you.

Choosing different parenting methods to you doesn't make people ill-informed or uncaring about babies/people compared to you, they just choose what works for their families. I don't see the problem with being broad minded as a parent and accepting of other parents views.

I do judge the ladies who give their children McDonald's though, IX'm more high class and prefer to feed my daughter nothing but KFC and Pizza Hut :haha:


----------



## andella95

My baby can't have dairy as she has cmpi. :-( 

no milkshakes for her!


----------



## Amygdala

MrsPOP said:


> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> against CIO, ... Amongst other things. If you think that having these principles and expressing them makes me "judgmental", then I'm sorry you see it that way. I think it shows I'm well informed and care about the well-being of babies (and people) in general, not just my own.
> 
> Being against CIO doesn't make you well informed, it just means you are against sleep training. People who do CIO aren't ill-informed if they do it correctly and safely, they've just chosen a different option to you. (I don't do CIO btw, tried it once and I didn't wish to continue but have no issue with ladies who do it the correct way).
> 
> Same with your signature telling ladies 'don't give up BF, it can be done!', I tried all those things you suggested but long story short it didn't work out much to my distress. I wasnt ill-informed about BF compared to you but it didn't work for me and did for you.
> 
> Choosing different parenting methods to you doesn't make people ill-informed or uncaring about babies/people compared to you, they just choose what works for their families. I don't see the problem with being broad minded as a parent and accepting of other parents views.
> 
> I do judge the ladies who give their children McDonald's though, IX'm more high class and prefer to feed my daughter nothing but KFC and Pizza Hut :haha:Click to expand...

You're misunderstanding what I'm trying to say. I in no way mean to imply that someone who does their research and comes to a different conclusion from my own is ill-informed, let alone uncaring. What I was trying to say was that having done a lot of research and being well informed I have certain beliefs about what is helpful and what is harmful to a baby. Not pointing out things that can be harmful in my opinion would be uncaring. I'm saying that I would be uncaring if I didn't point out these things, not that others who choose to parent differently are. 

I'm very sorry you took offence to my signature. As you can see I removed it. It was there because I struggled terribly when LO was young and would have benefitted a lot from some words of encouragement and hope. We made it through in the end and I was very grateful for what limited support I received. So it's important to me to support others in similar situations. It was not intended to offend and seeing as it clearly offended you, I thought it best to remove it. I on the other hand take offense to the suggestion that it was in any way accusing mothers who can't or don't want to breastfeed of being ill-informed. You're confounding things there and I will not have those words put into my mouth.


----------



## ezbabydust

Admin pleassseeee lock this awful thread its upset so many people and gone off topic!

No more pathetic arguments!!


----------



## HayleyZahra

Dont you think the stupid "MC DONALDS COMMENTS HAVE GOT STALE NOW"
xxxx


----------



## SabrinaKat

Yikes!


----------



## lil star

think every one should stop stating there opinions now its getting silly and boring


----------



## jenniferttc1

I would like everyone to know, my mcgriddle comment was totally serious. LOL 
I see nothing wrong with mcdonalds given to a child. I ate it and still do. I LOVE mcdonalds! I can't deny my son food that I eat also. I'm quite excited to give him his first happy meal one day. Mcdonalds doesnt make you fat, people make themselves obese by no self control or lack of excersise. I eat it usually atleast 3-4 times a week but I still work out and im healthy and fit. 
Thanks for this thread, I really wanted mcdonalds today! :haha: 
EDIT: please don't take this the wrong way, I truely don't mean anything against people overweight. Also like to point out that foods and lack of excersise is not the only reason for obesity, there are also medical reasons which alot of my family suffer from. I love all shapes and sizes :flower:


----------



## andella95

oh never mind

(eta- my little feelings were hurt....getting over it, lol.)


----------



## ..katie..

oh my good lord. This is why a good lot of us still hang out in the forums we dont necessarily fit in anymore...where we're all nice...and not total bitches to each other.

listen, it's no one's business who does what with their child as long as the child is happy and not neglected/beaten/etc. You are NOT the mother to someone else's baby. You are not God. You are not the FDA. You are not the police. You are not a saint. Take care of your own kids, let other's take care of theirs. Love your children. Do what you think is right, not what someone on the other end of the interwebz shames you into thinking is right.


Gaaah some of yalls be nasty. *flowerman*


----------



## Neko

mrs.amillian said:


> Neko said:
> 
> 
> Off to the mall. Buying my toddler an Auntie Anne's pretzel and a lemonade. :thumbup:
> 
> Are these bad??? I gave my nephew on on a shopping trip recently, he is nearly 3 though. He loved it!Click to expand...

No, it's just a soft pretzel. The salt on it isn't the healthiest thing ever, you can get them saltless if you want. But since it's not homemade hummus made with breastmilk, somebody would probably object. :haha:


----------



## Gia7777

Gosh this thread reminded me that I forgot to mention weeks ago that after we had LO circumcised, we took him out to celebrate and gave him his first taste of beer to toast to his newfound manhood.


----------



## Leopard

Still not locked? Interesting...


----------



## mamawannabee

jenniferttc1 said:


> I would like everyone to know, my mcgriddle comment was totally serious. LOL
> I see nothing wrong with mcdonalds given to a child. I ate it and still do. I LOVE mcdonalds! I can't deny my son food that I eat also. I'm quite excited to give him his first happy meal one day. Mcdonalds doesnt make you fat, people make themselves obese by no self control or lack of excersise. I eat it usually atleast 3-4 times a week but I still work out and im healthy and fit.
> Thanks for this thread, I really wanted mcdonalds today! :haha:
> EDIT: please don't take this the wrong way, I truely don't mean anything against people overweight. Also like to point out that foods and lack of excersise is not the only reason for obesity, there are also medical reasons which alot of my family suffer from. I love all shapes and sizes :flower:

I have to second this, i hate that people think fast food is what is making people fat. Yes, it may not be great for you, but neither is half the crap they sell in the grocery store. I'd rather my kid eat chicken from McDonalds than a package of oreos with a side of potato chips (granted I love both :haha:) and a lunchable from the supermarket. It's a moderation thing. Not that I would give it to my 4 month old, but after a year or two, I don't think it's a big deal. And this is coming from a very crunchy, organic loving mom. I personally don't like fast food, so my LO probably won't get it much just because I don't go there, but I don't see a problem with other people giving it to their kids, especially with the new healthier happy meals. :flower:


----------



## ..katie..

I'd like to throw in my personal thing...no judgement or anything...but as long as patrick's tummy is able to handle things, when he's finally able to eat, I will be giving him tastes of everything I eat. Unless its like roasted chilis i'm eating on a dare or jello shots or some shit. If issues develop, I will fix my methods to fix the problems.


----------



## Pinky12

I am not surprised this thread is still open and I am glad it is. 

Finally some women on here are getting to say what they believe in and how they feel about how numerous members have treated them. I don't see the problem in a thread that actually highlights there. I don't see most of the people here posting nasty comments about others users or pinpointing them, most are stipulating how they have been made to feel about baby club.

I do not do most of the things that people here would find acceptable (eg breastfeeding, reusable nappies etc) and certainly won't be baby led weaning! I think some people spend way too much time on this site and also having a go at other peoples lives! This is my last comment on this situation as I am going to live with my family in the real world and leave the internet and baby club back in the hands of the people who made me not want to be here


----------



## LockandKey

OMG! Damnit! Now I want a McFlurry with m&m's

It's 1am, yeah, that ain't happening.


----------



## andella95

Don't they have 24 hour mcdonalds there? because i know if i had a craving for an m&m mcflurry, the time of day wouldn't stop me! at least, it hasn't in the past....


----------



## LockandKey

ahaha, well yes they probably do around here somewhere, but my gut is telling me not to leave a sleeping DH and DD alone in the house while I go out for my own guilty pleasure


----------



## andella95

I see...my dh is at work this time of night, and my four year old would wake right up if i asked him if he wanted a happy meal....it would be just a little secret between the two of us and my husband wouldn't even have to know!!!


(no, true story, when i was pregnant with my now 6 month old there were at least 3 occasions when i did take my then 3 year old to jack in the box at 1am because I was craving stuffed jalapenos & ranch. i had to go so late because I had to wait for his direct deposit to hit the account!)


----------



## LockandKey

andella95 said:


> I see...my dh is at work this time of night, and my four year old would wake right up if i asked him if he wanted a happy meal....it would be just a little secret between the two of us and my husband wouldn't even have to know!!!
> 
> 
> (no, true story, when i was pregnant with my now 6 month old there were at least 3 occasions when i did take my then 3 year old to jack in the box at 1am because I was craving stuffed jalapenos & ranch. i had to go so late because I had to wait for his direct deposit to hit the account!)

:rofl:


----------



## MrsPOP

Amygdala said:


> MrsPOP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> against CIO, ... Amongst other things. If you think that having these principles and expressing them makes me "judgmental", then I'm sorry you see it that way. I think it shows I'm well informed and care about the well-being of babies (and people) in general, not just my own.
> 
> Being against CIO doesn't make you well informed, it just means you are against sleep training. People who do CIO aren't ill-informed if they do it correctly and safely, they've just chosen a different option to you. (I don't do CIO btw, tried it once and I didn't wish to continue but have no issue with ladies who do it the correct way).
> 
> Same with your signature telling ladies 'don't give up BF, it can be done!', I tried all those things you suggested but long story short it didn't work out much to my distress. I wasnt ill-informed about BF compared to you but it didn't work for me and did for you.
> 
> Choosing different parenting methods to you doesn't make people ill-informed or uncaring about babies/people compared to you, they just choose what works for their families. I don't see the problem with being broad minded as a parent and accepting of other parents views.
> 
> I do judge the ladies who give their children McDonald's though, IX'm more high class and prefer to feed my daughter nothing but KFC and Pizza Hut :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You're misunderstanding what I'm trying to say. I in no way mean to imply that someone who does their research and comes to a different conclusion from my own is ill-informed, let alone uncaring. What I was trying to say was that having done a lot of research and being well informed I have certain beliefs about what is helpful and what is harmful to a baby. Not pointing out things that can be harmful in my opinion would be uncaring. I'm saying that I would be uncaring if I didn't point out these things, not that others who choose to parent differently are.
> 
> I'm very sorry you took offence to my signature. As you can see I removed it. It was there because I struggled terribly when LO was young and would have benefitted a lot from some words of encouragement and hope. We made it through in the end and I was very grateful for what limited support I received. So it's important to me to support others in similar situations. It was not intended to offend and seeing as it clearly offended you, I thought it best to remove it. I on the other hand take offense to the suggestion that it was in any way accusing mothers who can't or don't want to breastfeed of being ill-informed. You're confounding things there and I will not have those words put into my mouth.Click to expand...

I no longer find your signature offensive at all (I used to). I understand you want to try and encourage ladies who struggle and I find that very admirable. I just think it could be worded differently is all or perhaps you should have one of those BF champion blinkies as your experience is invaluable to a lady who is struggling.

I'm sorry you took offense at what I said, I was certainly not putting words in your mouth whatsoever, I was showing you a prime example of how differing views and experiences on BnB can be misconstrued on here. I'll happily admit I initially found your old signature a tad patronising and smug months ago when I was at the peak of my BF guilt but once I calmed down I understood the message behind it and you were trying to be supportive.

You feel doing research and talking about things you feel harmful makes you caring and you are right but there are ways and means of going about it. As they say 'there is more than one way to skin a cat'. I find in general (not you) some ladies forget that and pick pick pick pick away at another mother's methods because they are so darn focused that their way is the only way when it just plain and simple isn't. What works for one doesn't work for another and I think sometimes that be forgotten.

I still stand by what I originally said that being a CIO mummy doesn't make that mum uncaring and Ill-informed at all if the method is used correctly. I do feel sorry for a lot of mums on here who are brave enough to admit they do it on here. I understand how it feels to go against the general consensus in parenting methods on here, it can be a scary and lonely place.

Anyway, mine's a mcflurry, I really could do with one after my crummy week!


----------



## CaptainMummy

I havent read through this thread... but my LO actually has had MacDonalds... 3 times!

Twice she got fish fingers and a fruit pouch (and a 5 or 6 chips)
the other time she got a bit of burger and some nuggets. 

She was over a year all of these times (only 1 was with me, the other 2 with her dad) It was a nice treat and I see nothing wrong with it! Its not like she gets it every week, not even every month. I dnt really like macdonalds anyway.


----------



## andella95

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/andierose321/P05-11-12_0756.jpg

breakfast.


----------



## creatingpeace

Fries for breakie yum yum yum yummy, I hope they were McDonald's fries or else that is just cheating the poor beauty!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I don't get what the big deal is with mom's choosing to let their babies try out fast foods or even foods made at home. If the child is showing that they are wanting some too then I say give them a taste. About a week or so ago my baby was watching me eat a pudding pop (frozen pudding) and she was making chewing movements with her mouth and sticking out her tongue so I let her have a taste of my butterscotch frozen pudding and ya know what she loved it!! She loved it so much that when I would take it from her she cried. She sat there licking away at it. I didn't let her have a lot of it and felt bad that she couldn't have as much as she wanted so I gave it to my oldest daughter. I didn't want to eat it when I knew how much Airy loved it. She has also had a taste of mashed potato's she didn't like them at all..lol Neither foods upset her tummy at all and now she feels she should have a taste of whatever I am eating. Sometimes I will let her and most of the time I wait until she is sleeping for my meal. I can't just sit here and eat while she watches every bite I take and makes chewing movements while I chew my food. Like I said if your baby is wanting to try what your eating and it won't harm them for their age (like steak before having teeth to chew it) then share your food. It's not going to harm the baby or anyone else for that matter!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

andella95 said:


> https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/andierose321/P05-11-12_0756.jpg
> 
> breakfast.

I freaking love you!

Your story above reminded me that when I was little, my dad used to drive me to school then ask me if I wanted to go to work with him instead. He was an ice cream man so that meant wagging school and stuffing myself with chocolate and ice cream and 10p mixes all day. A six year olds dream!! 

I did get some studying though - counting takings and working out the profit :rofl:


----------



## MumToEva

Wantingbbbump said:


> I don't get what the big deal is with mom's choosing to let their babies try out fast foods or even foods made at home. If the child is showing that they are wanting some too then I say give them a taste. About a week or so ago my baby was watching me eat a pudding pop (frozen pudding) and she was making chewing movements with her mouth and sticking out her tongue so I let her have a taste of my butterscotch frozen pudding and ya know what she loved it!! She loved it so much that when I would take it from her she cried. She sat there licking away at it. I didn't let her have a lot of it and felt bad that she couldn't have as much as she wanted so I gave it to my oldest daughter. I didn't want to eat it when I knew how much Airy loved it. She has also had a taste of mashed potato's she didn't like them at all..lol Neither foods upset her tummy at all and now she feels she should have a taste of whatever I am eating. Sometimes I will let her and most of the time I wait until she is sleeping for my meal. I can't just sit here and eat while she watches every bite I take and makes chewing movements while I chew my food. Like I said if your baby is wanting to try what your eating and it won't harm them for their age (like steak before having teeth to chew it) then share your food. It's not going to harm the baby or anyone else for that matter!!

There's another can of worms right there! Uh-oh!:dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow 25 pages of judgmental shite :haha:


----------



## Ruth 1980

Seriously. People who are saying it's no-one else's business what others feed their kids.... There are some very uneducated people in the world (on here included) and if they post something that blatantly shows their lack of education on a *public* Internet forum, they can expect a negative response. I'm not talking about swearing at each other, sarcastic comments and blatant bullying, just expect that people will try and educate those people. And as it happens the OP was joking! She picked that specific example to get a rise out of people because she knew how terrible it would be to give a 4month old fast food and dairy! Anyone with an average IQ knew that anyway x


----------



## vintage67

That may be true, but Baby and Bump is a strange universe where a bit of rice in a bottle is a deadly choking hazard and a string of rocks around a kids neck isn't.


----------



## VeryHopeful

All I have to say about this thread is: :shock:


----------



## painted_pony

WHERE'S MY CHICKEN NUGGETS BITCH?? 

LOL...such a stupid out of hand thread.
 



Attached Files:







mcdonalds.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## babyhopes2010

vintage67 said:


> That may be true, but Baby and Bump is a strange universe where a bit of rice in a bottle is a deadly choking hazard and a string of rocks around a kids neck isn't.

i just literally LOL :rofl:


----------



## jenniferttc1

babyhopes2010 said:


> vintage67 said:
> 
> 
> That may be true, but Baby and Bump is a strange universe where a bit of rice in a bottle is a deadly choking hazard and a string of rocks around a kids neck isn't.
> 
> i just literally LOL :rofl:Click to expand...

Me too! :rofl:


----------



## vintage67

babyhopes2010 said:


> vintage67 said:
> 
> 
> That may be true, but Baby and Bump is a strange universe where a bit of rice in a bottle is a deadly choking hazard and a string of rocks around a kids neck isn't.
> 
> i just literally LOL :rofl:Click to expand...

I wish I could put that line in my signature.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Everett is a awesome name btw


----------



## Ruth 1980

vintage67 said:


> That may be true, but Baby and Bump is a strange universe where a bit of rice in a bottle is a deadly choking hazard and a string of rocks around a kids neck isn't.

:haha:


----------



## stepmum

vintage67 said:


> That may be true, but Baby and Bump is a strange universe where a bit of rice in a bottle is a deadly choking hazard and a string of rocks around a kids neck isn't.

:rofl:


----------



## marina294

painted_pony said:


> WHERE'S MY CHICKEN NUGGETS BITCH??
> 
> LOL...such a stupid out of hand thread.


:rofl:


----------



## hannah22

vintage67 said:


> That may be true, but Baby and Bump is a strange universe where a bit of rice in a bottle is a deadly choking hazard and a string of rocks around a kids neck isn't.

oh my god I just pee'd myself at this :rofl: so true!


----------



## mamawannabee

vintage67 said:


> That may be true, but Baby and Bump is a strange universe where a bit of rice in a bottle is a deadly choking hazard and a string of rocks around a kids neck isn't.

:rofl: I needed that laugh, it is so true! I'm one of the guilty ones too, I always tell people not to do rice in a bottle (until a certain age at least), but have been looking into getting one of the amber necklaces :dohh: Although I think I have decided against it, as I don't know if I buy into the whole theory after researching it


----------



## Emma&Freya

Everytime I see this thread I crave a McChicken sandwich :(


----------



## CaptainMummy

Here is my LO enjoying some maccy Ds... and she was dipping in ketchup :dohh:

Does this make me a bad mummy? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF9300.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## stepmum

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Here is my LO enjoying some maccy Ds... and she was dipping in ketchup :dohh:
> 
> Does this make me a bad mummy? :shrug:

You are certainly a bad mummy, poor LO doesn't have a coke to wash it down with :dohh::haha:


----------



## CaptainMummy

stepmum said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Here is my LO enjoying some maccy Ds... and she was dipping in ketchup :dohh:
> 
> Does this make me a bad mummy? :shrug:
> 
> You are certainly a bad mummy, poor LO doesn't have a coke to wash it down with :dohh::haha:Click to expand...

Oh dont worry, she had some of mummys irn bru 

Seriously though, she is a bit older than most of your LOs, almost 16 months... but I see no harm in her having it as a special treat! Its only a few chips (ok so they might have a bit extra salt on them) but alot of food has hidden salt... and the fish fingers are no different to normal frozen ones Id assume :shrug:

There isnt even a Macdonalds where I live, so very rarely do I even go by one, never mind go in!


----------



## sapphire1

Hells Bells. By the time you graduate to toddler club, you really couldn't give a shit what LO eats :baby:


----------



## stepmum

I sooooo can't wait to get to Toddler club.

So long as a mummy isn't pouring poison down their baby's throat and the baby is healthy, happy and not harmed, I really don't care anymore. I'm so over there being different styles and different parents and different babies yadda yadda, we're all just parenting at the end of the day.


----------



## CaptainMummy

sapphire1 said:


> Hells Bells. By the time you graduate to toddler club, you really couldn't give a shit what LO eats :baby:

Agreed... 100% :thumbup:


----------



## sapphire1

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Hells Bells. By the time you graduate to toddler club, you really couldn't give a shit what LO eats :baby:
> 
> Agreed... 100% :thumbup:Click to expand...

I used to be quite strict, now I'll let her eat anything if it stops her having a public tantrum :haha:


----------



## pollywolly123

> wow 25 pages of judgmental shite

This is sooooo true , come on ladies, we're all mums and dads here , be nice!

I hate people thinking their a "better mum" than others! No 2 mums are the same and you have no idea of other peoples situations at home:nope:


----------



## meli1981

i dont see what the big deal is, a little mcdonalds every once in a while isnt going to hurt anything!


----------



## jenniferttc1

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Here is my LO enjoying some maccy Ds... and she was dipping in ketchup :dohh:
> 
> Does this make me a bad mummy? :shrug:

Only if you stole a fry! :rofl: 
she's lucky I was not there, cause I would have :haha:


----------



## LolaAnn

Wantingbbbump said:


> I don't get what the big deal is with mom's choosing to let their babies try out fast foods or even foods made at home. If the child is showing that they are wanting some too then I say give them a taste. About a week or so ago my baby was watching me eat a pudding pop (frozen pudding) and she was making chewing movements with her mouth and sticking out her tongue so I let her have a taste of my butterscotch frozen pudding and ya know what she loved it!! She loved it so much that when I would take it from her she cried. She sat there licking away at it. I didn't let her have a lot of it and felt bad that she couldn't have as much as she wanted so I gave it to my oldest daughter. I didn't want to eat it when I knew how much Airy loved it. She has also had a taste of mashed potato's she didn't like them at all..lol Neither foods upset her tummy at all and now she feels she should have a taste of whatever I am eating. Sometimes I will let her and most of the time I wait until she is sleeping for my meal. I can't just sit here and eat while she watches every bite I take and makes chewing movements while I chew my food. Like I said if your baby is wanting to try what your eating and it won't harm them for their age (like steak before having teeth to chew it) then share your food. It's not going to harm the baby or anyone else for that matter!!

W
T
F

you are something else.


----------



## andella95

LolaAnn said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> I don't get what the big deal is with mom's choosing to let their babies try out fast foods or even foods made at home. If the child is showing that they are wanting some too then I say give them a taste. About a week or so ago my baby was watching me eat a pudding pop (frozen pudding) and she was making chewing movements with her mouth and sticking out her tongue so I let her have a taste of my butterscotch frozen pudding and ya know what she loved it!! She loved it so much that when I would take it from her she cried. She sat there licking away at it. I didn't let her have a lot of it and felt bad that she couldn't have as much as she wanted so I gave it to my oldest daughter. I didn't want to eat it when I knew how much Airy loved it. She has also had a taste of mashed potato's she didn't like them at all..lol Neither foods upset her tummy at all and now she feels she should have a taste of whatever I am eating. Sometimes I will let her and most of the time I wait until she is sleeping for my meal. I can't just sit here and eat while she watches every bite I take and makes chewing movements while I chew my food. Like I said if your baby is wanting to try what your eating and it won't harm them for their age (like steak before having teeth to chew it) then share your food. It's not going to harm the baby or anyone else for that matter!!
> 
> W
> T
> F
> 
> you are something else.Click to expand...

so are you....:dohh:


----------



## ..katie..

DEAR GOD!!!

Do you suppose the ModGods haven't closed this yet because they're hoping for
A. The judgemental, horrible, rude, self-righteous, egocentric, and dare-i-say-it bitchy Infallible Goddesses of Motherhood to say "I don't want to associate with these dumb, uneducated women anymore. It's lowering my IQ. I'm going to go find another forum to waste my life on and shove my opinions down other peoples' throats"
or
B. Everyone else to feel bullied enough that they leave the forum entirely?
or
C. For enough women to get bitchy and hormonal and RAWRy that the energy causes a gigantic electron cloud to fly overhead, so they can then harness the power so they don't have to have ads on BnB anymore?

(No disrepect towards the ModGods, for their info, but plenty towards certain others.)


----------



## Neko

LolaAnn said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> I don't get what the big deal is with mom's choosing to let their babies try out fast foods or even foods made at home. If the child is showing that they are wanting some too then I say give them a taste. About a week or so ago my baby was watching me eat a pudding pop (frozen pudding) and she was making chewing movements with her mouth and sticking out her tongue so I let her have a taste of my butterscotch frozen pudding and ya know what she loved it!! She loved it so much that when I would take it from her she cried. She sat there licking away at it. I didn't let her have a lot of it and felt bad that she couldn't have as much as she wanted so I gave it to my oldest daughter. I didn't want to eat it when I knew how much Airy loved it. She has also had a taste of mashed potato's she didn't like them at all..lol Neither foods upset her tummy at all and now she feels she should have a taste of whatever I am eating. Sometimes I will let her and most of the time I wait until she is sleeping for my meal. I can't just sit here and eat while she watches every bite I take and makes chewing movements while I chew my food. Like I said if your baby is wanting to try what your eating and it won't harm them for their age (like steak before having teeth to chew it) then share your food. It's not going to harm the baby or anyone else for that matter!!
> 
> W
> T
> F
> 
> you are something else.Click to expand...

ZOMG.... They still make pudding pops?

https://www.google.com/url?source=imglanding&ct=img&q=https://assets.flavorwire.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/pudding-pops.jpg&sa=X&ei=ns2tT9CDLaqz6gG2rYm9CQ&ved=0CAkQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNGOXb1D4sQ6-yUDyPTiChNERFSGkw


----------



## MizzDeeDee




----------



## Dalila

Zoobitty bip bop!!! I miss that show


----------



## readytotry

I've seen a lot of talking about people being judgemental on this thread but seems to me that most people realised it is a joke.

I don't judge people based on their parenting choices but if someone posts a thread asking opinions on whether or not they should do something, I will give my opinion and then defend that opinion. It is my opinion that any early weaning (except for medical reasons) is potentially dangerous. My opinion is based on scientific research in the area, as well as personal experience. 

But I never mean to make anyone feel like a bad parent because for me, how good or bad a parent is is determined by how much they love their child - not by how they feed/clothe/carry it.


----------



## lozzy21

Yawn, why do people get so bothered about what other people feed their kids? Take them to macdonads and get them a chicken nugget happy meal and your the worst mum ever but make them chicken nuggets and chips at home and thats fine?

One macdonalds every now and then doesnt make you fat, eating a macdonalds for breakfast, KFC for lunch and burger king for dinner with snacks from greggs makes you fat!


----------



## Ilikecake

lozzy21 said:


> eating a macdonalds for breakfast, KFC for lunch and burger king for dinner with snacks from greggs makes you fat!

That sounds amazing :haha: I would be willing to be fat for that :lol:


----------



## Kasia

Thanks a lot! I just ate & am now craving a double cheeseburger & a large fry lol


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Ilikecake said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> eating a macdonalds for breakfast, KFC for lunch and burger king for dinner with snacks from greggs makes you fat!
> 
> That sounds amazing :haha: I would be willing to be fat for that :lol:Click to expand...

I totally would be happy with my fluffiness if I could eat Taco Bell everyday. That and Popeyes.


----------



## vintage67

I just think it's interesting how UK ladies say "get a MacDonald's" or "have a Macdonald's". As though a "McDonald's" is a food item. Interesting. Noticed that in the the Pregnancy forums as well.


----------



## stepmum

vintage67 said:


> I just think it's interesting how UK ladies say "get a MacDonald's" or "have a Macdonald's". As though a "McDonald's" is a food item. Interesting. Noticed that in the the Pregnancy forums as well.

Haha we do say it like that :haha:


----------



## vintage67

It's just kind of interesting how we phrase things differently using the same language!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Just out of curiosity..these pp saying we are all judgmental ect..do YOU think it's ok to give mcdonalds to a FOUR MONTH OLD?


----------



## veganmama

MikaylasMummy said:


> Just out of curiosity..these pp saying we are all judgmental ect..do YOU think it's ok to give mcdonalds to a FOUR MONTH OLD?

its not okay for my child but i dont mind someone else doing it cause its not my business


----------



## stepmum

MikaylasMummy said:


> Just out of curiosity..these pp saying we are all judgmental ect..do YOU think it's ok to give mcdonalds to a FOUR MONTH OLD?

It's not for my (once was) 4 month old, thats about as much of an answer I'm prepared to commit myself to now as I concentrate on being the most mum I can be to my LO rather than being pre-occupied with the choices another mum is making. :flower:

FWIW though when my LO WAS 4 months old I will admit my answer would have been NO, NO, most definitely NOT. As he's gotten older I've built up tolerance and I've learned that no-one has all the answers and even if they do they are not necessarily right. Its a path that we are all on, people just take different routes.


----------



## highhopes19

MikaylasMummy said:


> Just out of curiosity..these pp saying we are all judgmental ect..do YOU think it's ok to give mcdonalds to a FOUR MONTH OLD?

I don't think giving it to a 4 month old baby is right at all..... But is it any of my buisness no definatly not..

I can sit here and say how disgusting it is how I wouldn't do that etc, but ultimately it's not place to say or do anything.

Mcdonalds isn't the best food they can have obviously but one off isn't going to kill them


----------



## RaspberryK

MikaylasMummy said:


> Just out of curiosity..these pp saying we are all judgmental ect..do YOU think it's ok to give mcdonalds to a FOUR MONTH OLD?

I don't think any food other than milk is suitable for a 4 month old. 
And considering the recommended salt intake for under 1's is 1g,I do not think McDonalds is a suitable meal for a baby. 
x


----------



## stepmum

4 chicken nuggets has a total salt content of 0.4g, if a baby had maybe 1 or 2 of these plus a fruit bag and a pure orange juice it's actually quite a well balanced meal. Swap the 1 or 2 nuggets for a few fries (a small bag of fries has 0.4g total also) and it's even better :shrug:

Assuming baby's other 2 meals of the day were filled with fruit and veg and all the other good stuff.

Sorry, sounds like I'm campaigning for Maccies, I'm really not :blush: but it's really not that toxic as a one-off so long as you don't give them a big mac :haha:


----------



## Hopefulk

I'd like to think this is for a reaction but know a girl who put a picture on fb of her 9 week old sharing a kitkat with her (obviously just sucking it). I was DISGUSTED! 

Baby's now 9 months old and for months and months there have been regular pics of this baby eating quavers, etc but mostly chocolate (including chocolate lollipops and this is at 3/4/5/6 months old!)

Top that off with pics of her dog with child's dummy in its mouth and a saltless frie or 3 doesn't seem sooooooooooooooo bad!

(I think I'm only bothered by this girl because he had baby on day my angel was due and it isn't how I'd do things! I should probably just stop looking! Hahahaha!)


----------



## RaspberryK

See I wouldn't give an under 1 an orange juice to drink either. 
If a baby had 1/2 a slice of bread at 0.23g salt, 0.4g salt at McDonalds (plus all the rest of the fat etc) and 0.1g of salt in 25oz breast milk or almost 0.3g of salt in 25oz of follow on formula, that's not much left to play with.
x


----------



## LittleBoo

At 3 days shy of 7 months, Cas devoured an entire dairy-free chocolate lolly. It was AWESOME.


----------



## stepmum

See the 0.4g of salt was just an example, I don't know any under 1's or even under 2/3's who could eat a full 4 chicken nuggets so they wouldn't be having even half of the 0.4g of salt. The fat and saturated fat aren't even that bad. Please don't think I'm trying to argue the point with you RaspberryK :flower: for or against, each view is valid. It's your perogative to disagree. I just think it's worth checking the nutritional information on the bad stuff too as they are often not as bad as we think, I was actually surprised myself.


----------



## jenniferttc1

I'm not talented enough to count all the nutrients in foods, and know what they can and can't have per day. I'll just stick with home cooked foods, and lots of fruits and veggies out of my garden I grew. And some mcdonalds every now and then if we are out. 
Can you not feed babies puree and soft foods at 16-17 weeks old? Everyone where I live seem to give them baby food arouund 4 months and nobody even blinks an eye lid. I recently even saw my friends 4 month old eating baby jar peaches and thought it was fine, I thought they could eat it?


----------



## Neko

stepmum said:


> See the 0.4g of salt was just an example, I don't know any under 1's or even under 2/3's who could eat a full 4 chicken nuggets so they wouldn't be having even half of the 0.4g of salt.

I would be applauding my 16 month old if she ate an entire chicken nugget. 



> Originally Posted by *MikaylasMummy*
> Just out of curiosity..these pp saying we are all judgmental ect..do YOU think it's ok to give mcdonalds to a FOUR MONTH OLD?

TBH, I don't think it's the end of the world for a four month old to have a lick or two off a milkshake straw. Most four month olds wouldn't be capable of consuming much in the way of fries.


----------



## ..katie..

.......still. this is still going on.


...
still.


and for reference, if my four month old could chew, not choke, and hold down big people food, hell yeah i would. not every day, but i wouldnt give myself mickyd's every day. dur.


----------



## susywoosy

Yup sick of this post now... each to their own. why so judgemental? Support forum... thats a joke. i think i'd b frightened to post anything and ask for advice in case i was accused of being a bad mother.

Scary place this BnB !!


----------



## Kage76

MikaylasMummy said:


> Just out of curiosity..these pp saying we are all judgmental ect..do YOU think it's ok to give mcdonalds to a FOUR MONTH OLD?

I wouldn't but who am I to dictate to you what you do with your child? Your baby,your choice. If I wouldn't say it to your face at mcdonalds for fear of getting into a confrontation- why would it be ok to call you all the names under the sun and ridicule you from the safety of my keyboard? :shrug:


----------



## AP

susywoosy said:


> Yup sick of this post now... each to their own. why so judgemental? Support forum... thats a joke. i think i'd b frightened to post anything and ask for advice in case i was accused of being a bad mother.
> 
> Scary place this BnB !!

Exactly! Why this has been allowed to continue I don't know. A poster has blatantly started this thread to kick off an argument/debate. Nice.


----------



## ..katie..

AtomicPink said:


> susywoosy said:
> 
> 
> Yup sick of this post now... each to their own. why so judgemental? Support forum... thats a joke. i think i'd b frightened to post anything and ask for advice in case i was accused of being a bad mother.
> 
> Scary place this BnB !!
> 
> Exactly! Why this has been allowed to continue I don't know. A poster has blatantly started this thread to kick off an argument/debate. Nice.Click to expand...

No...Had the OP started this thread to kick off an argument/debate, she would have said "I'm getting my cat circumsized without his permission, and piercing my goat's ears, i'm also tandem feeding the both of them til they get in high school."

The thread was started to show how awful some people are when they are safely behind an avatar and a computer.


----------



## AP

..katie.. said:


> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> susywoosy said:
> 
> 
> Yup sick of this post now... each to their own. why so judgemental? Support forum... thats a joke. i think i'd b frightened to post anything and ask for advice in case i was accused of being a bad mother.
> 
> Scary place this BnB !!
> 
> Exactly! Why this has been allowed to continue I don't know. A poster has blatantly started this thread to kick off an argument/debate. Nice.Click to expand...
> 
> No...Had the OP started this thread to kick off an argument/debate, she would have said "I'm getting my cat circumsized without his permission, and piercing my goat's ears, i'm also tandem feeding the both of them til they get in high school."Click to expand...

Really? Because its achieved the same outcome...


----------



## cissyhope

cant believe this thread is still going,why people are so sensitive and why the op wants to show how awful people are? :dohh: bizzare!


----------



## ..katie..

AtomicPink said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> susywoosy said:
> 
> 
> Yup sick of this post now... each to their own. why so judgemental? Support forum... thats a joke. i think i'd b frightened to post anything and ask for advice in case i was accused of being a bad mother.
> 
> Scary place this BnB !!
> 
> Exactly! Why this has been allowed to continue I don't know. A poster has blatantly started this thread to kick off an argument/debate. Nice.Click to expand...
> 
> No...Had the OP started this thread to kick off an argument/debate, she would have said "I'm getting my cat circumsized without his permission, and piercing my goat's ears, i'm also tandem feeding the both of them til they get in high school."Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Because its achieved the same outcome...Click to expand...

Quote the rest of that post. Outcome matters less than intent.


----------



## andella95

..katie.. said:


> The thread was started to show how awful some people are when they are safely behind an avatar and a computer.

Exactly.


----------



## LittleBoo

The OP came back and admitted she'd started the thread to wind people up, already been and gone a zillion pages back.


----------



## Dalila

andella95 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> The thread was started to show how awful some people are when they are safely behind an avatar and a computer.
> 
> Exactly.Click to expand...

This is how some people feel better about themselves. 

My son is circumcised and I FF world's worst mother right heeerrreee :wave: I also drink soda while pregnant and eat peanuts :blush: My children are dooommeeddd :muaha: what next?!?!?! PUBLIC SCHOOL dun dun duuunnnn :shock:


----------



## cissyhope

Dalila said:


> andella95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> The thread was started to show how awful some people are when they are safely behind an avatar and a computer.
> 
> Exactly.Click to expand...
> 
> :nope:[-X
> 
> This is how some people feel better about themselves.
> 
> My son is circumcised and I FF world's worst mother right heeerrreee :wave: I also drink soda while pregnant and eat peanuts :blush: My children are dooommeeddd :muaha: what next?!?!?! PUBLIC SCHOOL dun dun duuunnnn :shock:Click to expand...

 you bad parent you! [-X


----------



## babyhopes2010

op has admitted this was a joke to see how catty bnb is.she has now left so i dont see the point in dragging this thread on.......


----------



## cissyhope

wow thats big writing :haha:


----------



## Wobbles

Just because someone says "it was a joke" doesn't mean the following rule doesn't apply to them.


> Rudeness, flaming or trolling is not tolerated on, or about, BabyandBump or its members. Any member who is intentionally disruptive may have their account restricted or banned without warning.

Judging on the OP's anti bye thread she won't care she has now been deactivated. Create a problem KNOWING it will get an emotional response then moan about it :roll:

Thread is pointless and I'm sure everyone would like to talk about something new ;)


----------

